# informationen zum verzeichnis (am server) auf webseite ausgeben



## RedZack (9. September 2002)

hallo alle zusammen!

hoffentlich ist das was ich vorhabe überhaupt machbar, aber ich glaube ich habe so etwas schonmal gesehen. ich möchte auf einer html oder php seite (das ist nicht das problem) informationen zum verzeichnis ausgeben. z.b. eine liste aller dateien im verzeichnis, die größe vom verzeichnis, die größe der einzelnen dateien etc. einfach alles was nur geht  

ich glaube wenn, dann lässt es sich mit php realisieren, nur hab ich keine anhaltspunkte. danke schonmal!

patrick


----------



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

Jo, np, moment ... 

```
<?php
$dir = dir("./");
while($datei = $dir->read()) {
    if ($datei != "." && $datei != "..") {
        print($datei." - ".filesize($datei)." - [...]<br />\n");
    }
}
$dir->close();
```

Mehr Optionen kann ich dir auf anfrage (PM) einbauen / zeigen 

Gruß
Johannes


----------

